# Buying a used car on an FMM



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

Can anyone tell me if it legal to buy and register a used car in Mexico (specifically Nayarit) while there on an FMM? I would like to get something to drive during the six months that we stay and leave it there until we return the next season. Thanks in advance for any insight/advice!


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

md7311 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if it legal to buy and register a used car in Mexico (specifically Nayarit) while there on an FMM? I would like to get something to drive during the six months that we stay and leave it there until we return the next season. Thanks in advance for any insight/advice!


You can buy a used car with no problem on a Fmm status.

The problem will be to register and get the Nayarit plates for the vehicle without any proof of Residente status.

The Mexico Insurance Companies will also want copies of either a Residente Temporal or Permanente Tarjeta (Card) to insure the vehicle.

Note: You do not want to be driving around Mexico without vehicle Insurance coverage.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=limeyboy;7050746]You can buy a used car with no problem on a Fmm status.

The problem will be to register and get the Nayarit plates for the vehicle without any proof of Residente status.

The Mexico Insurance Companies will also want copies of either a Residente Temporal or Permanente Tarjeta (Card) to insure the vehicle.

Note: You do not want to be driving around Mexico without vehicle Insurance coverage.[/QUOTE]_

Well said, limeeyboy but I wonder if you are making fun of your heritage. If so, this woudn be the equivalent of my, as an Alabama native, referring to myself as a "clodhopper"´

I second your remark that one must not drive in Mexico *EVER* even for a couple of blocks, without insurance. Just a month or so ago, we were driving from Lake Chapala to Chiapas and about half way across Michoacan State we were ,of necessity, stopped at a toll booth on the Guadalajara/Mexico City Autopista when an idiot driving a "Doble semi-remolque" ran into the rear of our car as we were paying the toll. The insurance adjuster came upon the scene of thej accident and the three things he required of us were our "Tarjeta de Circulación", our Jalisco auto registration and our insurance policy issued under the laws governing such a policy in Mexico. We were entirely compensated for the damage to our car because it was clearly the truck driver´s responsibility and the repairs cost us nothing. If we had not had insurance, I have no doubt we would have been cooling our heals in a Michoacan hoosegow to this day.

By tje way; there is much widespraed fraud in the sales of used cars betwen individuals in Mexico so if you decide to buy a used car, buy it from a reputable dealer and fully understand the paperwork. If you buy an illegal used car in Mexico, you will be responsible for that act and that can be a serious offense in this country.


----------



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Guess I'll have to look into getting an FM2/FM3


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FM2/FM3 visas no longer exist. You must apply for either a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa in your home country. If approved, you finish the process at INM nearest your Mexican residence. If it is Temporal, it will be for 1 year, renewable for another three, then you must go to Permanente or leave Mexico. If renewing the Temporal, you must be in Mexico at the appropriate time and allow a couple of months for the process, so plan ahead.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> FM2/FM3 visas no longer exist. You must apply for either a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa in your home country. If approved, you finish the process at INM nearest your Mexican residence. If it is Temporal, it will be for 1 year, renewable for another three, then you must go to Permanente or leave Mexico. If renewing the Temporal, you must be in Mexico at the appropriate time and allow a couple of months for the process, so plan ahead.


Good information, RV. We will never regret becoming citizens of Mexico a while back . As naturalized Mexican citizens we can not only vote but are not subject to the whims of political changes and changes in the law governing immigrants that come along once in a while here in Mexico. Some inquire as to the value of becoming Mexican citizens but I will state unequivocally that, if one has decided to live here full time, there is no question but that becoming a citizen is a no-brainer. By the way, I am also an American citizen and that citizenships is in no way altered nor compromised by my having sought and been granted Mexican citizenship. The only thing one must remember is that, once Mexican citizenship is granted, when one is in Mexico one is a Mexican - period - and must not assert a foreign nationality while on Mexican soil in order to affect rights one might have as a foriegner as in approaching, in my case, a U.S. consular official to demand rights normally reserved for U.S. citizens .This would be an entirely unacceptable assertion while one is in Mexico if one has acquired Mexican citizenship and this is a serious matter here. When one is overseas, the choice of nationality is optional. One must use one´s good sense when claiming a nationality in other parts of the world. If I fly into Paris, I´m an American citizen but if I fly into Pyongyang, I am seriously Mexican. Sincé I love Korean food, I´ll have to keep those distinctions in mind.


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Good information, RV. We will never regret becoming citizens of Mexico a while back . As naturalized Mexican citizens we can not only vote but are not subject to the whims of political changes and changes in the law governing immigrants that come along once in a while here in Mexico. Some inquire as to the value of becoming Mexican citizens but I will state unequivocally that, if one has decided to live here full time, there is no question but that becoming a citizen is a no-brainer. By the way, I am also an American citizen and that citizenships is in no way altered nor compromised by my having sought and been granted Mexican citizenship. The only thing one must remember is that, once Mexican citizenship is granted, when one is in Mexico one is a Mexican - period - and must not assert a foreign nationality while on Mexican soil in order to affect rights one might have as a foriegner as in approaching, in my case, a U.S. consular official to demand rights normally reserved for U.S. citizens .This would be an entirely unacceptable assertion while one is in Mexico if one has acquired Mexican citizenship and this is a serious matter here. When one is overseas, the choice of nationality is optional. One must use one´s good sense when claiming a nationality in other parts of the world. If I fly into Paris, I´m an American citizen but if I fly into Pyongyang, I am seriously Mexican. Sincé I love Korean food, I´ll have to keep those distinctions in mind.


HD: Do you have a Mexican passport?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

If you have a wreck with no insurance they won't put you in jail unless someone is killed
They will take your car if you are at fault until you pay the damages.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Good information, RV. We will never regret becoming citizens of Mexico a while back . As naturalized Mexican citizens we can not only vote but are not subject to the whims of political changes and changes in the law governing immigrants that come along once in a while here in Mexico. Some inquire as to the value of becoming Mexican citizens but I will state unequivocally that, if one has decided to live here full time, there is no question but that becoming a citizen is a no-brainer. By the way, I am also an American citizen and that citizenships is in no way altered nor compromised by my having sought and been granted Mexican citizenship. The only thing one must remember is that, once Mexican citizenship is granted, when one is in Mexico one is a Mexican - period - and must not assert a foreign nationality while on Mexican soil in order to affect rights one might have as a foriegner as in approaching, in my case, a U.S. consular official to demand rights normally reserved for U.S. citizens .This would be an entirely unacceptable assertion while one is in Mexico if one has acquired Mexican citizenship and this is a serious matter here. When one is overseas, the choice of nationality is optional. One must use one´s good sense when claiming a nationality in other parts of the world. If I fly into Paris, I´m an American citizen but if I fly into Pyongyang, I am seriously Mexican. Sincé I love Korean food, I´ll have to keep those distinctions in mind.


Welcome back Hound Dog. It has been awhile. I hope you are doing well. 

How long does it take for the citizenship to come through after all the paperwork is submitted? I have an appointment for tomorrow to submit. They have reviewed my papers so I think they are complete.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome back Hound Dog. It has been awhile. I hope you are doing well.


Ditto from me!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I was also happy to see Hound Dog, until I noticed that his post was from May 4!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

makaloco said:


> I was also happy to see Hound Dog, until I noticed that his post was from May 4!


Oops. I usually notice things like that, but missed it this time.


----------

